# Is my platy pregnant ?



## Candymancan

Im not sure what to make of this. The platy with the black stripes in the tail is "bigger" looking then usuall and when i look at it the belly near the anal fin is see through almost and i can see a bunch of things inside it. Maybe its just the guts of the fish but im not sure. The other platy's are orange and blue and dont look like this

This is the best pic i could get


----------



## Guest

yupp she is but she has least 3 to 4 more weeks to go.


----------



## Candymancan

Is it possible she got pregnant from the orange platy's i have ? Or the purple ones ? Can they actually breed with other color's ? Cause i have 2 males in the tank and 3 are females.


----------



## Guest

nope on the platy mating. she prob held the sperm from the last fertilization.


----------



## hXcChic22

Different colors of platies can interbreed, yes. All platies stem from one species, Xiphophorus Maculatus. The thing is, they are also able to interbreed with Swordtails, which is how there are so many ridiculous, unclassifiable color combos. 
Depends on how long you have had all these platies together as to whether the orange ones could be fathers. They have pretty short gestation periods so it could be possible, but if you haven't had her very long, it's more likely she was impregnated by a male from wherever you bought her.


----------



## Candymancan

Iv had her for like 3 weeks now


----------



## hXcChic22

Candymancan said:


> Iv had her for like 3 weeks now


Most likely it's from another male at the store then.


----------



## danielhargreave

she is pregnant but the doesnt have a gravid spot when she has that she is close.


----------



## danielhargreave

can some one take a look at mine / can any one tell me the jeu date please


----------



## Guest

can give a "jeu" date or a due date either. move her to a QT or a birthing tank


----------

